# Steaming milk



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

So I just made my first cappuccino, i made my shot, purged the steam for a few seconds, then steamed my milk, I then ran the pump to refill the boiler. I was just wondering how long would you have to run the steam for before doing any damage to the element by running the boiler dry? Thank you


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With a Rancilio you'd easily have enough steam for 2 small jugs before it runs out.

You'll lose pressure before damage is done.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Glenn said:


> With a Rancilio you'd easily have enough steam for 2 small jugs before it runs out.
> 
> You'll lose pressure before damage is done.


Thank you


----------

